# State Bridge to Catamount?



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

*Camping between State Bridge and Catamount*

The Bureau of Land Management (BLM) Colorado River Valley Field Office (CRVFO) allows dispersed (no facilities provided) camping along the Upper Colorado River on BLM public lands. However, there are a few sites that have been heavily used that may interest you.

1. Windy Point - This is a developed site .86 miles downstream on river left from State Bridge. This site includes a vault toilet, picnic tables, and BBQ grills. There are a number of campsites (4) available here. 
2. Before Bond - This is a dispersed site on river left before you enter into the town of Bond and the Eagle County leased State Land. This is before the new Two Bridges river access.
3. Cottonwood Bend - This is a dispersed site on river left about 4.5 river miles beyond the water wheel. It is also about 3.5 river miles from Catamount. It is notable for the large Cottonwood trees.
4. Catamount - Developed camping is provided at Catamount, in case all else fails. There is a vault toilet, picnic tables, fire rings, and boat ramp.

Other sites are not easily found, have been overgrown with vegetation, or have sensitive resources which preclude the BLM from advertising them. 

The following link will take you to our webpage that has a Recreation Guide to the river. Please be aware that this guide is old and many of the campsites that it advertises no longer exist...but that you may dispersed camp anywhere you see fit along the river.

BLM Colorado | Colorado River Valley Field Office | Recreation | Upper Colorado River

Also, please remember to leave no trace, as always, and to pack out your trash and human waste, and no leave fire/burnt soil scars on the rocks and dirt. 

Thank you for your question! Have a safe and enjoyable trip!

If you have any more questions about BLM public lands, please feel free to call us at (970) 876-9000.


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

*camping*

BLM:
Thank you for your help!!
Ended up having a great trip with good friends!
Camped at a nice spot, maybe 4 to 5 miles down from State..
It was in an Open Space area, so we assumed it was ok to camp there..
Thx again for the future camping nolage


----------



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, Eagle County Open Space is currently allowing dispersed camping. So, you were correct in assuming it was okay to camp there.

Glad you had a great trip!


----------

